# What is the best 5x5 out of the box?



## TheCuber23 (Jun 25, 2012)

What is the best 5x5 out of the box?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 25, 2012)

Shengshou, but it gets even better with modding.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 26, 2012)

idk about the v-cube, mine hasnt come yet, but you should add the v-cube 5 up there.


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was thinking about a v-cube but it's way to expensive! Also ShengShou V1, V2, or V3?


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 26, 2012)

TheCuber23 said:


> I was thinking about a v-cube but it's way to expensive! Also ShengShou V1, V2, or V3?


There's only one Shengshou 5x5. There are three versions of Shengshou 4x4s.


Based on my experience, Shengshou is by far the best 5x5 out of the box.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 26, 2012)

TheCuber23 said:


> I was thinking about a v-cube but it's way to expensive! Also ShengShou V1, V2, or V3?



The V-Cube is AWFUL out of the box. Modding and LOTS of breaking in is necessary.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah you're right about it not being good out of the box, but i've heard after breaking it in and lubing. its BETTER than the shengshou, unless you fully florian modded your shengshou. but i did vote shengshou. as i do have one(that im trying to sell!!!  ) and if you're talking about 4x4s. get the V3. the most recent version is usually, hopefully, always the best of them.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2012)

Shengshou


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 26, 2012)

Shengshou by far. It only gets better when breaking in, and becomes amazing after modding. The V-Cube is terrible out of the box, but I've seen some really good ones that have been in use for a long time.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jun 26, 2012)

definitely Shengshou out of the box. 
I never understood the appeal of Vcubes. I spent 3 months breaking mine in and modding it. Then I bought a SS for a third of the price and after 2 weeks it's already moving better than my V-cube IMO


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Jun 26, 2012)

ShengShou,but after breaking it in,and modding it's much better


----------



## stoic (Jun 26, 2012)

I got a V-cube a couple of months back and it's still very stiff; haven't tried modding it though


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 26, 2012)

ellwd said:


> I got a V-cube a couple of months back and it's still very stiff; haven't tried modding it though



The mod doesn't affect the performance as much as breaking it in. I've tried amazing V-Cubes that haven't been modded.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 26, 2012)

I liked the part where your poll forgot that V-Cubes existed.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 26, 2012)

Everything else<Box Vcube<box Shenshou<broken in vcube<modded Shenshou.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 29, 2012)

ShengShou.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

yoshinator said:


> Everything else<Box Vcube<box Shenshou<broken in vcube<modded Shenshou.



I wouldn't put Box V-cube above everything else, my YJ was definitely better than a good number of V-cubes.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol, all 50 votes for shengshou, there's your answer.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 30, 2012)

although i agree with shengshou. whats the best 5x5 in the long run?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a Shengshou on the way here, decided because of this.

In the long run no one can say. I mean v-cube used to be the best, and now it is Shengshou. Who knows what brand it will be in a year or two.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 30, 2012)

Practically every big cube by ShengShou is the best; big ShengShou cubes (4x4x4 and up) are theoretically knock-offs, but they're practically a lot better since ShengShou enhances the mechanisms.

Knowing this, and provided the 58 votes for ShengShou compared to 0 and 1 for the rest, basically renders my recommendation self-explanatory.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 30, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> idk about the v-cube, mine hasnt come yet, but you should add the v-cube 5 up there.



NO. The vast majority of V-5s suck straight from the box. Far too tight.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 30, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> NO. The vast majority of V-5s suck straight from the box. Far too tight.



Plus they have that bumpy feeling that will only go away with extreme use or modding.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 30, 2012)

ok, then EXTREMELY use it. i get better times with my v-cube personally. my shengshou locks up too much.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> ok, then EXTREMELY use it. i get better times with my v-cube personally. my shengshou locks up too much.



Have you modded your Shengshou? Modding reduces lockups by a ridiculous amount.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 30, 2012)

im too lazy. plus im already selling it. so i cant. i modded my 4x4, and i have to break it in all over again. cause the scratchy-ness of the sane paper kind of ruined it. but its getting better now.


Ninja Storm said:


> Have you modded your Shengshou? Modding reduces lockups by a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> im too lazy. plus im already selling it. so i cant. i modded my 4x4, and i have to break it in all over again. cause the scratchy-ness of the sane paper kind of ruined it. but its getting better now.



If you need to break it in, you did the mods incorrectly.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 30, 2012)

i most likely did. but i'm also too lazy to disassemble and make a video of it.


Ninja Storm said:


> If you need to break it in, you did the mods incorrectly.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Have you modded your Shengshou? Modding reduces lockups by a ridiculous amount.



Mine didn't lock up at all when it was um modded. I don't understand why everyone else's did. But of course once I modded it the turning got a lot better.


----------



## maxyso (Jul 5, 2012)

hey. has anyone tried the lanlan 5x5 cuz it seems new?


----------

